# Olympus Pen EES



## Digital Matt (Apr 22, 2004)

I just found this old camera while visiting with my mom.  Apparently my dad bought it in Japan while stationed there during the Viet-Nam war.  I did some research on it today, and it seems to be a very good little camera.  It shoots any 35mm film, but 2 photos per 1 negative.  Each shot is 1/2 the size of the full negative.  It's has a fast little 2.8 Zuiko lens.

I'm curious if any of you have run into this camera before, and if so, I was wondering about filters for it.  According to the manual, which I found online, there are screw in filters available, but it doesn't say what size.  If anyone knows, and knows whether or not I can use any old filter, assuming it's the right size, that'd be great.  I'd love to get some color filters and shoot b&W with this thing. 

Here's the manual: http://members.cox.net/minolta16/pen/

I'm shooting a 24 exposure roll of generic ISO 200 color film that my mom had laying around.  I can't wait to see what these turn out like.  I have to take 48 shots though to finish the roll   What a neat little camera.

I'd be interested to hear if someone has used one of these before.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a Olympus Pen F half-frame camera.  I don't know much about accessories, but I sure do like the camera.


----------



## drlynn (Apr 22, 2004)

There are half-frame photo clubs on the 'net and local clubs around the country from what I have read on the subject. 

They seem to have quite a following. Enjoy the camera.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for your replies   I love the feel of this camera so far.  It seems like a really nice camera.  It's so tiny.  I hope at least one of my shots turns out ok.  I'll take a look for for some half frame photo clubs 

Thanks again.  [/list][/code]


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 23, 2004)

Pen EES was made around 1962, as you know is a 1/2 frame camera with a nifty, sharp and fast 30mm/2.8  lens.  Quite a miracle, being an SLR, how they were able to make it so compact, without the bulging prism cover, due to the porro prism used.

As for filters:

The camera uses 22.5 filters over the lens or 43.5mm filters over the lens and meter.  I'm sure you'll find a few adapters out there.

Good luck!


----------

